# Front 7900 shifter locking



## biobanker (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi all - TIA

My front shifter (7900) is locking and wont shift into the big ring.

I can drop the chain down into the granny, but it appears that the shifter still thinks it is in the big ring so I cant upshift into it.

I detached the cable from the derrailler to make sure that it the cable moved freely within the housing from shifter to derrailer, and it does. It wont even shift up when there's only hand tension on the cable.

The upshifter is being blocked (like it is when its in the big ring) before it can engage the derailler.

Thoughts? 

Thanks!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

There's always a chance the shifter is broken, but before making that assumption, release tension on the cable and push in on the* inner *lever a few times (this resets the shifter to the lowest position), then reinstall/ adjust the cable tension and see if that worked. 

Here's a tech doc for assistance:
http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...003/SI_6RT0A-003_En_v1_m56577569830651786.pdf


----------



## biobanker (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks for that - I did try it and I think that the shifter is resetting based upon the loud click, but the outer lever is still locked as if its in the big ring.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

biobanker said:


> Thanks for that - I did try it and I think that the shifter is resetting based upon the loud click, but the outer lever is still locked as if its in the big ring.


Hard to diagnose sight unseen, but it sounds like it may have jammed at some point. IMO it's worth a visit to your LBS to see if they'll assist in starting a warranty claim or you can do it yourself through Shimano:
http://bike.shimano.com/publish/content/global_cycle/en/us/index/tech_support/warranty3.html


----------



## biobanker (Jun 11, 2009)

I think the problem is resolved. The cable end in the shifter had separated from it's holder and was disconnected. I suspect that gunk in the cable routing near the bottom bracket of my sl2 is to blame. I released at the lever but the cable may have been stuck, thus creating a lot of slack in the lever. 

Gunk prob from gaterade when riding on rollers. 

Thx for the help pj353


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

biobanker said:


> I think the problem is resolved. The cable end in the shifter had separated from it's holder and was disconnected. I suspect that gunk in the cable routing near the bottom bracket of my sl2 is to blame. I released at the lever but the cable may have been stuck, thus creating a lot of slack in the lever.
> 
> Gunk prob from gaterade when riding on rollers.
> 
> Thx for the help pj353


I'm not surprised. Not the first time I've heard of similar. Glad you got it working again!! :thumbsup:


----------

